# المخابرات البريطانية: الداخلية المصرية فجرت الكنيسة



## فراشة مسيحية (3 فبراير 2011)

المخابرات البريطانية: الداخلية المصرية فجرت الكنيسة​ 
موقع العالم الاخباري​



كشف دبلوماسي بريطاني امام دوائر قصر الاليزيه الفرنسي، عن سبب اصرار انجلترا على المطالبة برحيل الرئيس المصري وفريقه، خصوصا اجهزة وزارة الداخلية التي كان يديرها الوزير حبيب العدلي، والسبب هو ان المخابرات البريطانية تاكدت، ومن المستندات الرسمية المصرية الصوتية والورقية، ان وزير الداخلية المصري المقال حبيب العدلي كان قد شكل منذ ست سنوات جهازا خاصا يديره 22 ضابطا، وعداده من بعض افراد الجماعات التي قضت سنوات في سجون الداخلية، وعدد من تجار المخدرات وفرق الشركات الامنية، واعداد من المسجلين خطرا من اصحاب السوابق، الذين قسموا الى مجموعات حسب المناطق الجغرافية والانتماء السياسي، وهذا الجهاز قادر على ان يكون جهاز تخريب شامل في جميع انحاء مصر في حال تعرض النظام لاي اهتزاز..​ 
كما كشفت المخابرات البريطانية ان الرائد فتحي عبد الواحد المقرب من الوزير السابق حبيب العدلي، بدا منذ يوم 11 كانون الاول الماضي بتحضير المدعو احمد محمد خالد، الذي قضى احد عشر عاما في سجون الداخلية المصرية، ليقوم بالاتصال بمجموعة متطرفة مصرية، لدفعها الى ضرب كنيسة القديسين في الاسكندرية، وبالفعل قام احمد خالد بالاتصال بمجموعة متطرفة في مصر اسمها (جند الله)، وابلغها انه يملك معدات حصل عليها من غزة يمكن ان تفجر الكنيسة لـ"تاديب الاقباط"، فاعجب محمد عبد الهادي (قائد جند الله) بالفكرة، وجند لها عنصرا اسمه عبد الرحمن احمد علي، قيل له انك ستضع السيارة وهي ستنفجر لوحدها فيما بعد، لكن الرائد فتحي عبد الواحد كان هو بنفسه من فجر السيارة عن بعد، بواسطة جهاز لاسلكي، وقبل ان ينزل الضحية عبد الرحمن احمد علي من السيارة، وكانت الجريمة المروعة التي هزت مصر والعالم ليلة راس السنة الماضية.​ 
تم توجه الرائد نفسه فورا الى المدعو احمد خالد، وطلب منه استدعاء رئيس جماعة (جند الله)؛ محمد عبد الهادي، الى احد الشقق في الاسكندرية، لمناقشته بالنتائج، وفور لقاء الاثنين في شقة في شارع الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض بالاسكندرية، بادر الرائد فتحي الى اعتقال الاثنين ونقلهما فورا الى القاهرة بواسطة سيارة اسعاف حديثة جدا، واستطاع الوصول بساعتين ونصف الى مبنى خاص في منطقة الجيزة بالقاهرة تابع للداخلية المصرية، حيث حجز الاثنين لغاية حدوث الانتفاضة يوم الجمعة الماضي، وبعد ان تمكنا من الهرب لجا الى السفارة البريطانية في القاهرة حفاظا على سلامتهما، وقال الدبلوماسي البريطاني، ان القرار في تفجير الكنيسة جاء من قبل النظام المصري لعدة الاسباب اهمها:​ 

1ـ الضغط الذي يمارس على النظام من قبل الداخل المصري والخارج العربي والاسلامي لمواصلته محاصرة مدينة غزة، لذا فان اتهام (جيش الاسلام) الغزاوي بالقيام بالعملية يشكل نوعا من دعوة المصريين لاتهام "المسلحين" في غزة بتخريب مصر لكسب نوع من الوحدة الوطنية حول النظام القائم، وايهام العالم الخارجي بانه يحمي المسيحيين.​ 
2ـ اعطاء هدية للكيان الاسرائيلي، ليواصل حصاره على غزة، والتحضير لعملية كبيرة عليها، وتاتي هذه الهدايا المصرية للكيان الاسرائيلي ليستمر قادة اسرائيل في دعم ترشيح جمال مبارك لرئاسة مصر في كل انحاء العالم.​ 
3ـ نشر نوع من الغطاء على النظام المصري داخل مصر يخوله الانتقال حينذاك من حمى تزوير الانتخابات الى اتهام الاسلاميين بالتطرف والاعتداء على المسيحيين، لكي يحصل النظام على شرعية غربية بنتائج الانتخابات المزورة، وحقه في اعتقال خصومه، كما حصل بعد الحادثة، حيث بلغ عدد المعتقلين الاسلاميين اكثر من اربعة الاف فرد.
وختم الدبلوماسي البريطاني ان نظام مبارك فقد كل مسوغات شرعيته، بل ان عملية "الكنيسة" قد تدفع الكثير من المؤسسات الدولية والاهلية الى المطالبة بمحاكمة هذا النظام، ناهيك عما فعله بالشعب المصري طوال ثلاثين عاما، والاهم ما قام به في الاسبوع الاخير. 
​ 
الخبر جاني من جروب على الفيسبوك مالقوتوش في المنتدى فجبتة بس معرفش صحيح الخبر ولا لاء الايام هاتثبتلنا


----------



## MinaGayed (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الافاده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*انا مش فاهمة حاجة
اية اللى بيحصل دة
احنا فى مصر ولا فين
لو المعلومات دى صحيحة بجد
يبقى على البلد السلام خلاص
وضمنا ان البلد ولعت نار​*


----------



## bilseka (4 فبراير 2011)

ان مش عارف جابوا التقاصيل ديه من فين


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2011)

لو الكلام ده حقيقى

مصر وصلت لحالة صعبة

وزير داخلية يدمر الامن الداخلى لبلده

شكرا فراشة مسيسحية​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*لما المخابرات البريطانيه معاها مستندات مهمه جدا زي كده
ليه مش كشفتها سعتها وقبل اقاله الحكومه القديمه
واشمعنا في الوقت الحالي
انا بعتبره اثاره للشعب المصري اكثر واكثر
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

انا لا استبعد ان عناصر من الداخلية متورطة بقتل الاقباط لتحقيق مبدأ فرق تسد كما هو الحال في العراق فان الدلائل تشير الى تورط الدولة في قتل وتهجير المسيحيين وليس القاعدة .


----------



## اليعازر (4 فبراير 2011)

*أنا أميل إلى تصديق ما ورد في الرواية،

ولو أن الخبر يحتاج إلى أدلة كافية ليكتسب مصداقية.

فأجهزة الأمن والاستخبارات في الأنظمة على شاكلة النظام المصري
لا تتعامل مع الأمور بالأخلاقيات والمثل..بل إن جل عملها يرتكز على نظرية "الغاية تبرر الوسيلة".

وعليه هناك ما يبرر عملهم الشنيع ( من وجهة نظرهم طبعا ).


وربنا يرحم مصر وشعب مصر.*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (4 فبراير 2011)

المخابرات البريطانة معروفة بولائها للموساد الاسرائيلى فيصعب تصديق هذة الرواية اين الادلة ان كانت هناك ادلة لكانت نشرتها


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2011)

*أنا مصدق الخبر*
كانوا عاوزينها تولع وفتنه طائفيه
وبعد الفشل سابوا البلد تخرب بدون شرطه
​


----------



## حمورابي (4 فبراير 2011)

*تحية

المقولة تقول انقلب السحر على الساحر . 
كانت المخابرات المصرية تحاول ونجحت في تلهية الشعب المصري 
( المسلم . المسيحي ) ب خلق فتن لكي ينشغل المسلمون في مضايقة المسيحيين هناك 
عن طريق وضعهم في خناق من مسائل كثيرة 

خطف الفتيات . 
تضيق الخناق على بناء الكنائس وإعطاء الرخص لهم وحتى الترميم . 
إنشغال الشعب ب عمل هجمات منظمة من الامن اكيد ليس كل الامن ولكن بعض الجهات فيهِ كان تخصصها هذا الامر صنع هجمات منظمة على المسيحيين . 
وظهرت بشكل كبير في ( نجع حمادي . وكنيسة القديسيين ) 
وكان التالي اكيد اكثر لولا صحوة الشعب . 
وإللتفاتهِ الى هؤلاء الجلادين الذين ضحكوا عليهم . 

والان اين المفر . 

استطاع النظام تشكيل حركات دينية إسلاميه لكي تضايق المسيحيين . 
ويلتهي الشعب بنفسهِ وتكون الحكومة في امان بما ان الشعب يأكل بعضهُ البعض . 

والان سوف يعاني النظام من هذه الجماعات الإسلامية التي صنعها . 
والتي سوف تكون السبب في دمار مصر والوطن العربي وكل العالم . 

​*


----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *لما المخابرات البريطانيه معاها مستندات مهمه جدا زي كده
> ليه مش كشفتها سعتها وقبل اقاله الحكومه القديمه
> واشمعنا في الوقت الحالي
> انا بعتبره اثاره للشعب المصري اكثر واكثر
> ربنا يرحمنا​*


كنت قريت الخبر ده فى موقع خدمة مصر للمسيح بس ما اهتمتتيش لو خبر زى ده حقيقى وهما عندهم دلائل وبراهين ميبعتهالنا عشان نرفع قضية على الداخلية حتى لو اتشالت


----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2011)

المصدر
http://www.egypt4christ.com/


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> كنت قريت الخبر ده فى موقع خدمة مصر للمسيح بس ما اهتمتتيش لو خبر زى ده حقيقى وهما عندهم دلائل وبراهين ميبعتهالنا عشان نرفع قضية على الداخلية حتى لو اتشالت




*الخبر نفسه مستفز ومش وقته اصلا
عندهم ادله يقدموها لكن كلام وبس​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2011)

*كلام غريب جدااا ويحتاج لاثباتات وادله قد تظهر مع الايام  *


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

_*انا شوفته امبارح *_
_*وتقريبا الخبر دا صح*_
_*لان الاسباب  مكشوفة*_
_*ربنا يستر والادله تبان*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 فبراير 2011)

الخبر جاني من جروب اقباط سوهاج على الفيسبوك مالقوتوش في المنتدى فجبتة بس معرفش صحيح الخبر ولا لاء الايام هاتثبتلنا


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (5 فبراير 2011)

*ياناااااااااس يابشر صدقوني والمسيح الحي في مذبحة ممكن تحصل في مصر وانا متاكد دلوقتي ان الخبر ده للتضليل وكسب ود الخارج لصف الاخوان المسلمين لنجاح خطتهم والقفز للحكم بلاش مش وقته الاخبار الكذابة دية الاخوان دلوقتي في ميدان التحرير ومعاهم كوادر من حماس وايرانيين من حزب الله بيساعدوهم لاحتلال مصر صدقوني وبيحاولو بتشويه النظام بأي شكل ااااااااااااااانقذنا يارب الاخوان استولت علي الاسلاحة اللي فالسجون لما نفذوا عملية تهريب سامي الشهاب قائد في حماس واعوانة واعضاء حزب الله من ايران من سجون ابو زعبل ووادي النطرون وتم سرقة كل الاسلاحة وهي معاهم بأمانة وبيهددوا الرئيس ييتنحي ويمشي بسلام لا هتبقي مجزرة لم تشهدها التاريخ علي مصر يااااااااارب استر يارب ارفعوا صلاوتكم للمسيح بقوة الايام الجاية صعبة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ*


----------



## tamav maria (5 فبراير 2011)

ده لو الكلام ده صحيح
وماكانوش انكشفوا كانت مصر
ها تولع اكتر من انها مولعه


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (5 فبراير 2011)

*وزير الداخليه يدمر مكانه بايده طب فين دماغه هو تحليل منطقى للاحداث بس مش قادره اتخيل كل ده*
*ربنا يحمينا ويرحمنا*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

أنا شخصياً أعتقد أن العادلى تم فرضه على مبارك
فقد تم - أولاً - فرضه رئيساً للمباحث
ثم - فى مذبحة السياح فى الأقصر - تم فرضه على مبارك ، وزيراً للداخلية
وهذا الكلام قد أشرت أنا إليه سابقاً ، فى مداخلة عن موضوع المطالبة بتغيير وزير الداخلية ، بعد مذبحة كنيسة القديسين ، فقد قلت - وقتها - أن هذا ليس فى مقدرة مبارك 
++ فقد قلت ذلك لأسباب كثيرة جداً ، تابعتها منذ إستيلاء العادلى على الوزارة 
++ ومن ذلك ، أن مبارك حاول خلع العادلى عدة مرات ، وفشل ، بسبب مساندة الإخوان الإرهابيين له
++ حاول ذلك بعد محاولة إعتداء أحد الأشخاص عليه أثناء زيارته للسويس ، فبعدها وعد الشعب بتغييرات كبيرة ، وكان  جميع المصريين يتوقعون تغييره للعادلى ، وخاب أملهم ، وقد كان واضحاً عجز مبارك ، بل وكيف أنه مقهور ، لحظة أن قام العادلى بتسليمه لنتائج الإستفتاء أو الإنتخاب الذى حدث أيامها
++ كما تكررت المحاولة ، حين أعلن مبارك بتغيير الوزارة ، ثم سافر لألمانيا للعلاج هو وكل أسرته - هكذا قالوا أنه سيجرى عملية للغضروف ولكنى أعتقد أنه للخوف - وتم التغيير الذى وعد به ، ولكنه لم يشمل العادلى كما كان كل المصريين يتوقعون
++++++++++++++++++
ملخص الكلام ، أن العادلى كان مفروضاً من الإخوان على مبارك
و*كل الشرور كانت من العادلى مباشرة ، بتوجيهات مستخدميه الحقيقيين*
ولكن عيب مبارك أنه رضخ لهم


----------

